# PC Games begleitet euch jetzt überall: Wir erklären, wie die neue Digitalausgabe funktioniert!



## Schellnkoenig (5. Februar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games begleitet euch jetzt überall: Wir erklären, wie die neue Digitalausgabe funktioniert! * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games begleitet euch jetzt überall: Wir erklären, wie die neue Digitalausgabe funktioniert!


----------



## Desotho (5. Februar 2015)

Na heute Abend mal schauen.


----------



## Wynn (5. Februar 2015)

Schellnkoenig schrieb:


> *PC Games begleitet euch jetzt überall*



Auf dem Wc, beim Duschen/Baden, beim Joggen, beim einkaufen, beim Geschlechtsverkehr, beim essen, beim schlafen, beim arbeiten

Big Brother 2.0


----------



## BladeWND (5. Februar 2015)

Windows Phone ihr Nasen


----------



## Batze (5. Februar 2015)

Auch PC Games muss ja mit der Welle mit schwimmen.

Ob man es gut findet oder nicht.

Ob man da neue User, kommende Stamm User rein bekommt ist ja eine andere Frage/Sache. Bei gleichen Inhalten bleibt eh alles beim gleichen.

Aber ok, so ist nun mal der lauf der Dinge.


----------



## Chemenu (6. Februar 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Auch PC Games muss ja mit der Welle mit schwimmen.


Digitale Versionen der Zeitschrift wurden doch (zurecht) immer wieder gefordert. Sowohl hier im Forum als auch bei PCGH. 
Erscheint mit aber alles recht umständlich mit Abo usw. Bin mal gespannt wann es die Möglichkeit geben wird online auch einzelne (Print exklusive) Artikel zu kaufen.


----------



## biesnaker (9. Februar 2015)

Erstmal super das alles vereinfacht wurde. Was ist aber  mit der extended edition? gibts die auch als e-Magazin? Habe nichts gefunden. Ich "kaufe" keine beschnittene (light) version. Habe nochmal nachgeschaut und entdeckt das die Extended nur im Print Abo gibt die frage dabei ist ob die enthaltene digital ausgaben auch extended sind. Für mich so, uninteressant. Vielleicht wird es das bald geben. Extended als  e-Magazin ohne Print. 

Noch eine Frage: wird es eine Möglichkeit geben die Ausgaben als PDF zu Downloaden?

mfg
Alex


----------



## Briareos (19. Februar 2015)

BladeWND schrieb:


> Windows Phone ihr Nasen


Und wenn die "Nasen" schon dabei sind, können sie gleich noch eine Version für mein Blackberry hinterher schieben. 

@Topic
So langsam wird das doch, da muss ich mir das im Abo-Shop heute Abend noch mal in Ruhe anschauen. Die Kopplung von Print-Abo und Digi-Version (gegen geringen Aufpreis) ... darauf habe ich schon lange gewartet. Vielleicht kann ich mich doch dazu überwinden und nach über 20 Jahren monatlicher Besuche im Kiosk meines Vertrauens ein Abo abzuschliessen.


----------



## Wynn (19. Februar 2015)

Briareos schrieb:


> Und wenn die "Nasen" schon dabei sind, können sie gleich noch eine Version für mein Blackberry hinterher schieben.



Und Nokia 3210 und Pager


----------



## be2play (21. Februar 2015)

Da lohnt sich weder das halbe noch das ganze Jahresabo, denn das 3-Monatsabo ist am Günstigsten.
9,99 für 3 Hefte. Für 6 Hefte müssten es dann zumindest 19,98€ sein, damit der Preis gleich bleibt. Normalerweise sollte der Preis aber auch günstiger sein, wenn man länger abonniert. Von daher wären es zumindest 19,97€, wenn man den Langzeitabonnenten mit 1c für seine Treue belohnen möchte.

Und bei 12 Heften wären es 39,96€ um gleich zu bleiben und zumindest 39,95€ um dem Abonnenten den 1c als Treuebonus zukommen zu lassen.

Hier aber muss man für ein längeres Abo mehr zahlen. Das ist sicherlich nicht so gewollt (?)...


----------



## HNRGargamel (18. März 2015)

liest überhaupt noch jemand die Zeitschrift / Digi-Abo? Ich wüsste heute nicht mehr, warum ich mir überhaupt noch ne Zeitschriften (respektive Digi-Abo für Geld) kaufen sollte. Früher (vor 15 Jahren), da hat man sich die Zeitschrift noch gekauft, da das Internet noch nicht so "weit" war. Aber heute ist doch alles, was in einer Zeitschrift erscheint, schon nicht mehr aktuell und die DVD brauch heute auch keine Sau mehr in Zeiten von DSL.

EDIT: das einzig Geile war mal, als n Hearthstone Pack Gutschein-Code drin war, aber selbst den konnte man schön abfotografieren mit Smartphone 
EDIT 2: und das auch noch mehrfach


----------



## Wynn (18. März 2015)

HNRGargamel schrieb:


> EDIT: das einzig Geile war mal, als n Hearthstone Pack Gutschein-Code drin war, aber selbst den konnte man schön abfotografieren mit Smartphone
> EDIT 2: und das auch noch mehrfach



@Redaktion hier habt ihr den User weshalb soviele Booster Pack Codes nicht gingen bei euren print ausgaben


----------



## HNRGargamel (18. März 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> @Redaktion hier habt ihr den User weshalb soviele Booster Pack Codes nicht gingen bei euren print ausgaben



Einzeltäter!
Hatte ne schwere Kindheit und bin deswegen sozial komplett verwahrlost - kein Gericht in Deutschland wird mich verurteilen!


----------



## G-Kar (21. Februar 2016)

Schellnkoenig schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games begleitet euch jetzt überall: Wir erklären, wie die neue Digitalausgabe funktioniert! * gefragt.
> 
> 
> Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.
> ...




Das funktioniert nur leider nicht. 

Denn wenn ich mich für die E-Paper Ausgabe registrieren will, dann will die Seite eine Abonummer von mir haben, die ich natürlich nicht habe, weil ich ja gerade eben erst ein Abo einrichten will....

Denn bei mir kommt auch kein Fenster das ich das Heft mit PayPal bezahlen kann. Und ja Addblocker ist aus.

Ich werde hier hin geleitet wenn ich mich registrieren will im Chrome auf Win 10: Computec Shop


----------



## Briareos (5. Dezember 2016)

Ich muss diesen alten Thread nochmal aufwärmen, da so ganz harmonisch funktioniert das System noch nicht.

Ich habe Anfang des Jahres ein Abo (Extended Print + Digital) abgeschlossen. Ich mag halt die gedruckte Ausgabe in den Händen halten und drin blättern (auch wenn meine Frau ständig damit droht mein PCG-Archiv zu entsorgen ^^), aber manchmal ist so eine digitale Ausgabe auch von Vorteil. Im Prinzip funktioniert das alles auch ganz gut: Meine Print-Ausgabe war bisher immer am Samstag im Briefkasten und über die Computec Kiosk App kann ich die Ausgaben bequem auf dem Tablet lesen.

BtW kleiner Verbesserungsvorschlag an dieser Stelle: Wenn ich die App auf dem Smartphone nutze, zoome ich immer rein, ansonsten kann man auf dem kleinen Bildschrim ja nichts lesen. Wenn man jetzt noch im "gezoomten" Zustand umblättern könnte und nicht erst jedesmal wieder rauszoomen, umblättern, wieder reinzoomen müsste, wäre das super.

So weit, so gut.
Jetzt habe ich versucht, meinen Abo-Account (aus dem Computec Shop) für das "plattformübergreifende lesen) zu registrieren. Klappt im ersten Schritt auch noch, meine Abonummer wird erkannt. Aber jetzt wird's seltsam. Laut der Website (https://4dp.4players.de/pressmatrix/de.computec/de.computec.pcgames/register) habe ich lediglich ein Print-Abo der PCG Extended und ich werde nun im zweiten Schritt gefragt, auf welches Abo ich upgraden möchte.
Eigentlich auf gar keines, denn ein Blick in den Computec Shop zeigt mir, das ich bereits ein Print-Digital-Kombi-Abo habe. Auch eine kurze Kontrolle in der App zeigt mir, das mein Digital-Abo einwandfrei funktioniert. Noch erstaunlicher ist allerdings, dass im Computec-Shop bei meinem Abo als Jahrespreis 84,00€ steht, auf der Seite wo ich zum Upgrade aufgefordert werde dasselbe Abo mit einem Preis von 78,90€ angeboten wird.

Das hat mich jetzt restlos verwirrt und ich habe erstmal eine nette Email an die im Artikel angegebene Support-Adresse geschickt.
Mal schauen was dabei heraus kommt.

Ich lese die PC Games seit Ausgabe 01/1995 und ich möchte sie auch gerne weiterlesen, sowohl als Print als auch digital oder welche Vertriebswege in Zukunft hinzukommen könnten. Aber besonders einfach wird das einem hier wirklich nicht gemacht, intuitiv sieht definitiv anders aus.


----------



## Scholdarr (5. Dezember 2016)

No UWP-App, no buy.


----------



## Theumis (22. September 2020)

Puuuh...
Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich. Ich habe mich bewusst dazu entschieden, ein Jahresabonnement abzuschließen, einfach um euch ein wenig zu unterstützen. Ich finde die Arbeit, die ihr hier tagtäglich für die Leser und User leistet, großartig und dafür wollte ich euch endlich was zurückgeben.
Das Hinzufügen des Freischaltcodes hier im Forum hat gut geklappt und ging auch schnell.
Aber man könnte offener damit umgehen, dass man zum Lesen der Digitalausgabe in der App oder auf der entsprechenden Seite die Zugangsdaten von Computec benötigt.
Ich habe echt lange Zeit benötigt, mich mit allen möglichen Arten versucht anzumelden, aber es hatten einfach nicht geklappt.
Dann kam ich einfach mal auf die Idee, dem Link zur Registrierung zu folgen und da kam ich bei Computec raus. Also die Daten verwendet und dann hatte es tatsächlich geklappt.
Also diesen Fakt offener kommunizieren und alles ist gut.
Aber ansonsten bin ich mit dem Dienst echt zufrieden und werde ihn auch demnächst gerne verwenden.
Macht weiter mit der großartigen Arbeit!

P.S.: Ich wusste nicht, dass Kommentare auf der Seite hier im Forum erscheinen und der entsprechende Thread wieder hochgeholt wird. Daher sorry, wenn ich hier einen längst toten Beitrag wieder zum Leben erweckt habe. Ich weiß ja, dass sich das in einem Forum nicht wirklich gehört.


----------

